# Jumping critique please - Horse AND rider



## iJump (May 1, 2010)

The horse looks like a saint. He has good scope and is not acting up at all even though he is being caught in the mouth.

You need to two-point. I can't imagine that your position over the fences is comfortable for you, and it's definitely not comfortable for him. He gets no release over the fences so you continuously catch him in the mouth. Props to him for not acting up because my horse wouldn't allow it. Without you two-pointing I can't really critique beyond that. There are much more experienced jumpers on here that may be able to give you more than that, but until you're two-pointing I can't really speak to your leg stability, quality of your release, or anything else.


----------



## anrz (Dec 21, 2008)

First off, I would suggest taking the time to focus on your position over lower fences before moving on to 3'9. You appear to be slipping your reins over each fence, so you don't LOOK like you are hitting your horse in the mouth, but the video isn't extremely clear so I can't tell exactly (maybe someone else can tell you for sure). But you are riding in an position that creates more difficulty for your horse, where even at the height of the jump- when you should be completely off of the horse's back to allow him to use himself well- you are sitting down and making his job more difficult. Even over the low fences in the beginning, you are riding the fence sitting on his back.
When you trot past the camera, your stirrups look a little long for jumping a fence of this height. I think if you shorten your stirrups at least a hole or two, it will make it easier to get off his back.
I would suggest that you practice your two-point position on the flat, which will make it easier to perfect over fences. Here is a photo I absolutely love for position (besides his hands), but you can get a good visual representation of where your position should be over fences:








I think practicing a good release will help you get a good, solid base for your position, as well. It seems like your horse is a reliable jumper, and if you feel comfortable, when you are approaching a fence, about four or five strides out, get up in your two-point position and put your hands about four inches up the horses neck from the withers, even grab some mane if you need to. This way, you won't hit your horse in the mouth, which I suspect that if you were riding with shorter reins, in a more forward position, you would be doing. Here is a photo of a two-point position:








See how his weight is deep in his heels, his leg is just slightly behind the girth, his seat is out of the saddle to relieve his horse's back, and his upper body is inclined forward? This is where you will want to be, only maybe not inclined so far forward with your upper body for walk, trot, and canter work.
I am sure others will have some great advice. Your horse is beautiful and you are very lucky to have him as a partner. Good luck!


----------



## Horsey and Holistic (Jun 30, 2011)

Wow. That is one tolerant horse! I agree with the last two responses, that you need to get into more of a two-point -or half seat as some call it- position. Those pictures where a good example of what you should look like. I don't really agree with the sturip idea though. If your comfortable with that sturip then keep it or let it down lower. I hadn't been jumping for a while and I'd taken the same pose my first jump before I got myself into gear. I call that position 'surfing' on your horse because it happens when we lose our balance over jumps, it naturally brings you back. Its a newtons law that jumpers need to overcome. I'm a Dressage rider now and I've jumped with sturips long enough to stand in and I was fine. In fact, with my shoulders back I felt great, no longer confined. Its almost like jumping without anything. if you can do 3'9 you should start practicing in two point over smaller jumps bareback. It'll strengthen both you and your horse. Just watch your hands in his mouth. I've found its helps a lot when I talk to myself "I can balance, I can balance," and its as if your body just automatically responds and you relax.


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

I agree 100% with the above posters... You don't have a jumping position. If I do that when I jump I get popped right out of the saddle and end up on the floor. Are you self taught or do you have a trainer? Because that is not really the correct way to jump. At all.

You need to get into a good two - point over low fences, get your position right, then you can go higher. You also need a better release, your horse is a saint for putting up with being jabbed in the mouth. Especially over the higher ones, he needs to stretch his neck. The photo's that were posted are excellent examples.

But, I must say I love the fact that your lower leg does not move at all, be it on the flat or over the fence, and that is very well done. I struggle with that no end. Also, I cant see very clearly, but it seems that your heels are nicely down, and you are looking forward, not down, which is also very good.

Your horse seems very patient and well trained, he has good scope (he'd have even better scope if you lifted your seat out to help him), and he's very careful with his legs. He's doing exactly what he's told to do.

He's a gorgeous horse, and there is nothing about him that needs to be changed or fixed, but I do recomend you do as has been advised by the above posts.

Good luck!


----------



## Tamibunny (Jan 14, 2011)

Gosh girl, you must have some legs of steel to just hold on and sit up there like that. lol





 




 
Im a visual learner so hopefully these help a bit.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Ditto what everyone else said. Horse is a saint. Please take a lesson before your horse loses interest in jumping. The good news for you is that you're lower leg is solid, so for you it's a 30 minutes muscle memory lesson to solve the problem.


----------



## arashowjumper (Apr 28, 2011)

i agree with the rest and what a horse! mine wouldnt forgive me jumping without 2 points and i would probably beed out off the saddle lol so nice legs i have to admit it must be strong, i would suggest u start the 2 point possition with flat work cos it will change your balance, then small jumps.


----------



## HunterChick (Jul 4, 2011)

Tuck up and fold with the horse


----------



## TheBigCheese (Aug 14, 2009)

The good news is that your horse IS a saint. 

You need to work on the flat and strengthen your position before jumping. Your standing up, hitting him in the mouth, and not following him will undoubtedly result in a horse that will start refusing.


----------



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

Wow..my back and mouth hurt after watching that. You definitely have no 2-point. I suggest going back to the basics and practice staying with your horse over the jump. Do you get whip lash? 

Good job staying on though...if I was you I would be on the ground after every fence.


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

i remember a painting my mom had of the fox hunters... they actually rode over fences/brush in that same kind of manner. 
a tad horrifying though to say the least.


----------



## drafteventer (Jul 6, 2009)

Oxer said:


> i remember a painting my mom had of the fox hunters... they actually rode over fences/brush in that same kind of manner.
> a tad horrifying though to say the least.


I remember an article by Jim Wofford about that style of riding in Practical Horseman magazine.
The used to believe that by purposely pulling the horses mouth back, that they were helping the horse by 'cushioning' (I'm not sure if thats the right word) the fall.
Riding was very different when that painting was made.
I believe the style of modern riding is called 'romantic style'? (Or what it is most similar too)

But I agree with the above posters though. Rider needs to go back to the very basics over a small crossrail, working on going with their horse in jumping position before they can consider jumping this height.
I would highly suggest getting jumping lessons if it's possible.


----------



## countercanter (May 18, 2011)

Ouch. That was hard to watch. You have got to help your horse out by staying out of his way over the jumps. I highly suggest going back to taking lessons rather than continuing what you are doing and looking for suggestions over the internet.


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 6, 2011)

Thank you for your replies everyone. 

I used to be quite good at jumping. Here is a photo to prove it, same rider, same horse :wink:

Thank you for all your suggestions. I know that I need to two-fold, but it is EXTREMELY difficult on a horse like Oxbow whose neck completely disappears over a jump, and when we jump small, he rushes his fences and becomes a total lunatic. 
I am not likely to find a jumping instructor here where I currently reside so I am on my own. I will work all your suggestions. 

Just for info I am not self-taught and DIDN'T use to ride this bad and the horse is a semi-professional showjumper with unbelievable breeding.
Stuff happened (pregnancy, lengthy separation from horse due to international move) and I am trying to get back to where I was at before all this.

Thank you to all those who complimented my horse and also my leg position


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

I would spend more time doing flat work than jumping.

You need to solidify your lower leg, working on two point, posting and no-stirrup work. 

Even when you want to get back to jumping, start with the fences low and do lots of gymnastic exercises to help you get back into the flow of how jumping should feel. You need to be practicing what I do believe is the "forward jumping seat". What you're doing in the video is the very old way of jumping and is not very effective for the horse and his jumping.

Are you taking any lessons at all? If not, I would find a qualified trainer who will help you go back to the basics and build you up again.


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

I regret to say that my mouth fell open while watching that video. I agree with everyone else: two-point is essential before attempting any more jumps, large or small.

You are very behind your horse, even when not jumping so I'd suggest-- dare I say it-- leaning forward a bit. Give your horse a pat and a carrot for me.


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

I don't imagine a horse with a 'nonexistant neck while jumping' should really hinder a two-point, would it? If you need lean on his neck, then I suggest starting small until you can gain the ability to maintain your own position. Even in the last picture you posted it looks to me like you weren't maintaining much of a two-point.

Good luck!


----------



## RidingTowardsGrace (Jul 29, 2010)

alexischristina said:


> I don't imagine a horse with a 'nonexistant neck while jumping' should really hinder a two-point, would it? If you need lean on his neck, then I suggest starting small until you can gain the ability to maintain your own position. Even in the last picture you posted it looks to me like you weren't maintaining much of a two-point.
> 
> Good luck!


Agreed.
I was taught that you shouldnt rely on the horses neck over jumps. Your hands can rest there, brushing the neck, but never putting your weight on it to keep you balance. But thats more of an automatic release...

Everything should be independent of each other, yet work together. Your seat and legs should work with and support the upper body, but be easily changeable and independent from your hands. Maybe just staying in a two-point around the arena, over and over again to get the feel of it, and then approach a small jump or crossrail in it and stick with it the whole time will help.


----------



## CHenderson (Jul 17, 2011)

I hope that horse received lots of pats and praise after this ride. Do NOT take that for granted, because my horse would have left me in the dust the very FIRST time I rode a fence like that. You aren't getting into Two-Point at all -- in fact you are basically riding in Caprilli seat, which has been long out-dated. You need to go back to much smaller fences... I'm talking cross-rails and small 18" verticals.. until you've gotten the basics and a more solid foundation. You need to practice staying with your horse's motion, and reaching forward with your hands to release his mouth. Once you've got those basics a little more refined, you guys will be a great team, as he will obviously jump through any rider's antics. Good Luck!


----------

